# ATX Stecker 12V Pins verschmort



## Aholic (19. März 2014)

Halli-hallo,

Vor etwa 2 Wochen ist mir ein Pin meines ATX Steckers leicht angeschmort. Wie es dazu kam ist mir jedoch noch unklar. 

Der Rechner dient zum Mining - sprich, meine GPU's sind zu 100% ausgelastet, nicht jedoch die CPU. Gestern musste ich feststellen das nun ein zweiter Pin ebenfalls begann zu schmoren. Es handelt sich bei beiden interessanterweise um die 12V Leitungen. Ich habe von solchen Ereignissen schon mehrfach gehört, jedoch verwundert mich das es ausgerechnet die 12V Schienen betrifft.

Das Netzteil ist ein Tagan PipeRock 900W. Nichts besonderes, jedoch würde ich es auch nicht als Chinaböller bezeichnen, wo so etwas alltäglich vorkommt.

Seit dem Vorfall schaltet sich der Rechner des öfteren ab, so das ein 24/7 Betrieb in der Regel nicht mehr möglich ist. Was geholfen hat, ist die Pins etwas zu feilen, so das sie wieder blank sind.

Wer von hatte euch schon mal solch einen Vorfall? Was mir derzeit ebenfalls etwas bedenken schafft ist die potentielle Brandgefahr, bzw. wie groß diese einzuschätzen ist. An sich sehe ich das aktuell noch recht locker. Wenn ich allerdings außer Haus bin und der Rechner 24/7 läuft, bekomme ich doch etwas Kopfschmerzen.

Ich denke ich werde den ATX Stecker mal austauschen und die betroffenen Kabel etwas kürzen. Hier anbei ein Bild damit ihr euch das Ausmaß besser vorstellen könnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2014)

Um was für GPU's handelt es sich denn?
Und wieviele davon hast du und wie sind sie ans Netzteil angeschlossen?
Ich würde auf jedenfall erstmal nichts mehr mit dem Rechner machen, da läuft was sehr falsch.
Sieht sehr danach aus, das zuviel Strom über die Leitung geht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2014)

Ein hundert Jahre altes Topower Netzteil für einen 24/7 Mining Rechner zu nutzen ist schon sehr mutig. Das solltest schleunigst austauschen!
Ganz ab davon: Was für ein Board nutzt du? Besitzt dieses Board zusätzliche Anschlüsse für Strom in der Nähe der PCIe Slots?

Naja, immerhin hast so 'nen Grund es auszutauschen...

Was du jetzt machen solltest: Ein uraltes Netzteil nehmen, das du nicht mehr benötigst und es so oft auf das Board stecken, bis der Pin wieder sauber ist...
Und natürlich dieses Netzteil wegschmeißen, bevor es noch weiteren Schaden anrichtet...


PS: Falls das Board keine zusätzlichen Stecker in der Nähe des PCies hat, solltest du es auch austauschen.


----------



## EX-Buzz (19. März 2014)

Als Energieelektroniker kann ich dir nur dazu raten, dass Teil nicht mehr einzuschalten. Die Gefahr eines Brandes ist jederzeit möglich, wenn du das Teil weiterhin in Betrieb hast. Und ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass du keinen Elektrobrand haben möchtest.

Beim Schleifen, bzw Feilen der Pins, veränderts du deren Querschnitt und somit steigt der Übergangswiderstand welcher eine unzulässig hohe Stromdichte zur Folge hat..... --> Brandgefahr!

Wie die Vorgänger schon schrieben:

- Netzteil austauschen, wenn man (mehrere? ) GPU´s mit 100% Last  24/7 betreibt sollte man nicht auf Qualität verzichten.
- Netzteilkabel auch nicht wieter verwenden
- Motherboard begutachten ob Brandspuren oder ähnliches Vorhanden sind, notfalls austauschen


----------



## Elsnigkjohn (19. März 2014)

alles richtig was *"EX-Buzz"* hier beschrieben hat ich würde sogar das Mainboard einschicken, da ich solch einen Schaden auch schon mal hatte und die Kontakte auf dem 
Mainboard zusammen geschmolzen sind also wird das auch bei einem neuen Netzteil wieder verschmoren 
(*bitte Marke* kaufen und Dein OC mal prüfen vielleicht ist hier auch der Wurm drinn)

zu meinem Schaden:
hier wurde die Steckverbindung vom Mainboard ersetzt war damals ein ASUS Rampage Extreme Board und dauerte ca. 14 Tage


----------



## Multithread (19. März 2014)

*Niemals* bein NT einfach 'Marke' kaufen!!!
Auch BeQuiet und Seasonic haben schwarze schafe in Ihrem Sortiment.

Deshalb IMMER nur bestimmte Serien kaufen, in deinem Fall wäre ein Dark Power Pro 10 angebracht. Viele Alternativen dazu gibt es leider nicht.
Für die Wattzahlen müssten wir wissen was genau für Karten und wie viele Betrieben werden.


----------



## wievieluhr (19. März 2014)

Bei Multi GPU kannst du aufs Mainboard zur entlastung des ATX Steckers, meist in der Nähe des 1. PCI slots noch nen Molexstecker/ oder manchmal auch S-ATA stecker draufstecken 

EDIT: ach wurde schon geschrieben .... sorry naja ....
kann mich hier nur anschlißen Neues NT muss her


----------



## Aholic (19. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Aktuell (bzw. während des Vorfalls) laufen auf dem Board nur zwei Nvidia Karten (760er auf 1302 GPU Takt und eine 470er auf 730 GPU Takt). Normal würde ich 3 R9 280x Karten darauf betreiben.
Das Board ist ein Asus Rampage II Extreme. Der ATX Stecker auf dem Board sieht noch relativ gut aus, er hat sich lediglich etwas verfärbt. Das Board besitzt keinen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss.

Weder auf Board noch PSU ist eine Garantie. Nichtsdestotrotz plane ich schon seit langen das PSU auszutauschen. Es ist aktuell nur das stärkste das ich hier besitze. Der Rechner läuft aktuell nicht mehr 24/7, alleine schon aufgrund der Nvidia Karten die nicht sonderlich zum minen geeignet sind


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2014)

Aholic schrieb:


> Das Board besitzt keinen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss.


Dann solltest du es austauschen - gegen ein Modell, dass das besitzt.
Zum zocken ist das kein Problem, als 'Mining-Rig' würde ich aber eines mit zusätzlichem Stromanschluss nehmen wollen.

Und sei froh, dass soweit noch alles heile geblieben ist und das NT nichts gekillt hat...


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2014)

Aholic schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist ein Tagan PipeRock 900W.


 
Den alten Schinken benutzt du?


----------



## Aholic (19. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dann solltest du es austauschen - gegen ein Modell, dass das besitzt.
> Zum zocken ist das kein Problem, als 'Mining-Rig' würde ich aber eines mit zusätzlichem Stromanschluss nehmen wollen.
> 
> Und sei froh, dass soweit noch alles heile geblieben ist und das NT nichts gekillt hat...



Werde ich wohl müssen, hm.



Threshold schrieb:


> Den alten Schinken benutzt du?


 
Ja nu, das ding ist jetzt auch schon gut 4-5 Jahre im Rechner. (Übrigens, das ist bereits das 2., denn das erste ist mir tatsächlich schon vor knapp 2 Jahren abgeraucht) Aber was sollte ich tun, der Händler wollte mir kein anderes Produkt anbieten. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte planet3d mal einen Artikel über das PipeRock geschrieben, wo es recht gut da stand für den Preis. Tagan ist kurz nach dieser Reihe soweit ich weiß ganz aus dem PSU Geschäft ausgestiegen.

Das nächste wird sicherlich wieder ein beQuiet, oder EVGA. Die EVGA's wollte ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen 
Die ganzen Amys sind ja irgendwie auf diesen EVGA Trip.

Wo ich gerade mal hier bin...wie steht ihr zu den LEPA PSU's? Waren ja erst kürzlich auf der Cebit.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2014)

Aholic schrieb:


> Das nächste wird sicherlich wieder ein beQuiet, oder EVGA. Die EVGA's wollte ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen
> Die ganzen Amys sind ja irgendwie auf diesen EVGA Trip.



EVGA? Echt?  



Aholic schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade mal hier bin...wie steht ihr zu den LEPA PSU's? Waren ja erst kürzlich auf der Cebit.


 
Lepa hat eine Menge Schrott in den Reihen.


----------



## Aholic (19. März 2014)

Ich nehme mal an, die Kritik an die EVGA's bezieht sich auf auf das SingleRail Thema. Luxx hatte ein SuperNova getestet, was sonst meiner Meinung nach sehr akzeptabel abgeschnitten hat. Habe eben gesehen das Stefan dazu auch etwas geschrieben hat. 

Ich würde Multirail bei der Wahl auch immer vorziehen, ganz klar. Aber das hat meist seinen Preis. Oder könnt ihr mir spontan ein gutes ~1000 Watt/+ Multirail PSU für unter 200€ nennen?
EVGA gibt ganze 10 Jahre Garantie. Gut, die bringt nichts wenn es alle restlichen Komponenten mitreißt, hm.


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. März 2014)

Aholic schrieb:


> Oder könnt ihr mir spontan ein gutes ~1000 Watt/+ Multirail PSU für unter 200€ nennen?




http://geizhals.de/enermax-revolution87-1000w-atx-2-4-erv1000ewt-g-a718288.html

Dazu sind die EVGA-Teile etwas lauter


----------



## _chiller_ (19. März 2014)

Bei der hohen Wattklasse würde ich niemals ein Single-Rail Netzteil zum Mining nehmen. Wenn es da auch nur ein kleines Problem gibt, braten dir mal eben 70-80 Ampere auf deinen Komponenten rum, das kann nicht gut gehen.


----------



## xHaru (27. März 2014)

Aholic schrieb:


> Das nächste wird sicherlich wieder ein beQuiet, oder EVGA. Die EVGA's wollte ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen
> Die ganzen Amys sind ja irgendwie auf diesen EVGA Trip.



Sehr viele Amerikaner haben einfach einen anner Waffel ^^ Die haben bequiet noch nie benutzt oder sonstwas. 

LinusTechTips feiert bequiet total ^^ ist aber auch n Kanadier. Naja.






_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bei der hohen Wattklasse würde ich niemals ein Single-Rail Netzteil zum Mining nehmen. Wenn es da auch nur ein kleines Problem gibt, braten dir mal eben 70-80 Ampere auf deinen Komponenten rum, das kann nicht gut gehen.



Ich Zitiere mal grob ausm Gedächtnis: "110A auf der 12V-Schiene? Wenn da was falsch läuft, brennts" oder auch "Bei dem Netzteil ist der Name Programm" 

Evga als Kartenbrander meiner Meinung  nach ganz gut, besonders fürs OC, aber neee lass mal lieber die Finger vom NT! Du hast, wenn da was schiefgeht, wirklich ne Supernova.


EDIT: Gönnt euch mal diesen Thread, da seht ihr das nochmal, was man so zu evga sagen kann. 
---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/325408-mehrere-netzteile-gefaehrlich.html


----------



## Aholic (28. März 2014)

Danke für eure Hilfe. 

Ich bin die Gefahr eingegangen und habe den Rechner nach dem Vorfall weiter benutzt, allerdings nicht mehr zum minen oder bei starker Belastung. 

Nachdem er teilweise gar nicht mehr starten wollte (mehrfaches ein/ausstecken des ATX Steckers half), habe ich vorhin versucht die beiden verkohlten 12V Kabel aus der Buchse zu ziehen. Ergebnis war Wort wörtlich: Ein Teil des ATX Steckers zerbrach in Plastik-Teilchen mit einer Konsistenz ähnlich wie Kohle. Das eine Kabel war gut 1cm lang verkohlt. Ich habe den Teil abgeschnitten und versucht das Kupfer wieder zu ummanteln. Nach einem "scheinbar" erfolgreichen leerlauftest befinden sich die Drähte nun einzeln ins Board gesteckt. 

Die 12V Schiene hat laut Bios 1.213V. Zuvor lag sie teilweise bei 11.52V - stark schwankend.

Bis dahin hoffe ich mal, das die Kiste einige Tage läuft. Denn das ist eigentlich mein Desktop Rechner.

Ich lasse mal einige Bilder für sich sprechen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuletzt musste ich noch ziemlich tapfer sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich warf sich die Frage auf, ob nicht vielleicht ein Kabelbruch dafür verantwortlich war. Ich habe beim aufschneiden gemerkt dass das stark verkohlte Kabel wohl mal stark geknickt war.

Trotzdem werde ich bald das Ding austauschen.

Ich schwanke nun zwischen dem Enermax, beQuiet Dark Power Pro und dem Antec High Current Pro. 1200+Watt sollten es schon sein. Ich denke ab diesen Punkt lohnt es sich besser bei Bedarf ein zweites Netzteil ranzuholen statt bei der Qualität abstreifen zu müssen.

Hat eigentlich jemand offizielle Beiträge von PSU Herstellern/Publisher, die begründen weshalb sie auf Single Rail setzen oder es gar gut reden? Ich würde mich über so eine Linksammlung sehr freuen


----------



## -sori- (28. März 2014)

Alle werben mit "einer starken Schiene"... Der einzige Vorteil von Single-Rail ist, dass man alles überall nutzen kann, bei Extreme-OC nützlich. Mit Extreme-OC mein ich dann Leute mit Flüssigstickstoff, welche auch einen Feuerlöscher neben sich stehen haben und den PC laufend nie verlassen.
Antec hat da was, wo sie die "Mythen" um Single-Rail erklären: http://www.antec.com/PSU/Myth3.php

Welches Enermax meinst du?


----------



## Aholic (11. April 2014)

Es ging um dieses hier:

Enermax Revolution87+ 1000W ATX 2.4 (ERV1000EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wären da noch diese hier:
Antec High Current Pro HCP-1000 Platinum, 1000W ATX 2.32 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1000W ATX 2.31 (P10-1000W/BN204) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(von den PowerZone's die Finger lassen sagtet ihr jo?)

Wie steht es mit den Seasonic's und Silverstones?

Ich bin mir gerade argh unsicher ob 1000 Watt wirklich so sinnvoll sind. Ich hatte vor 3x 280x's damit zu betreiben. Ich denke bei allem drüber ist es besser ein weiteres PSU anzuschaffen, anstatt dann auf die eines der 1000Watt+ Netzteile zu greifen "weils eben nur dieses und jenes gab". Denn wirklich viel gibt es dort oben nicht, ab 1200 Watt hörts dann eigentlich ganz auf. Und die SuperNova in meinem PC will ich dann lieber doch nicht...


----------



## Jolly91 (11. April 2014)

Das Enermax wäre eine gute Wahl.

Seasonic machte bei mir noch keine Probleme. 

Aber man sollte ab einer gewissen Watt Leistung zu Multirail (4*30A) greifen. Über 70A auf einer 12V Leitung sind nun mal nicht zu verachten, zumal es in einem Kunststoffgehäuse auch schon egal ist, ob Multi-, oder Singlerail.


----------



## Drachenlord_1510 (2. März 2016)

Ich grabe das Alte Thema mal aus weil ich ein ähnliches Problem habe.

Bei meinem Lepa 1600 G ist an einem 6/8 Pin Pci e Stecker ein Pin verschmort.  Kann ich das Netzteil gefahrlos weiternutzen? oder besteht das Risiko dass mir andere Komponenten beschädigt werden oder das Netzteil anfängt zu schmoren? 

Das Kabel sollte ich ja wegen verringertem Widerstand an den Steckern nicht mehr nutzen, Enermax hat mir am Telefon auch zugesichert ein Neues Kabel zuzusenden und dass ich dass Netzteil Problemlos weiter verwenden kann, jedoch schenke ich kein Vertrauen in einen Kundenberater, egal ob telefonisch oder schriftlich per Mail, die widersprechen sich von einem zum nächsten Satz selbst um so wenig wie möglich arbeiten oder denken zu müssen ^^.

TY in advance


----------



## bschicht86 (2. März 2016)

Das Netzteil kannst du weiternutzen, es war nur ein Problem der Steckkontakte, da sie einen erhöhten Übergangswiderstand haben und das dann in Wärme umsetzten.

Vorbeugend kannst du bei den anderen Steckern schauen, ob die Kontakte im Stecker irgendwie auseinandergebogen aussehen. Idealerweise sollten die Kontakte ein geschlossenes Quadrat bilden. Wenn nicht, kann man den Kontakt vorsichtig mit einem spitzen Gegenstand wieder zurechtbiegen, was dan in einer erhöhten Steckkraft resultiert, dafür aber auch in bessere Übergänge.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Weißt du denn, wieso das gekommen ist?


----------



## Drachenlord_1510 (3. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Schnellen Antworten!



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil kannst du weiternutzen, es war nur ein Problem der Steckkontakte, da sie einen erhöhten Übergangswiderstand haben und das dann in Wärme umsetzten.
> 
> Vorbeugend kannst du bei den anderen Steckern schauen, ob die Kontakte im Stecker irgendwie auseinandergebogen aussehen. Idealerweise sollten die Kontakte ein geschlossenes Quadrat bilden. Wenn nicht, kann man den Kontakt vorsichtig mit einem spitzen Gegenstand wieder zurechtbiegen, was dan in einer erhöhten Steckkraft resultiert, dafür aber auch in bessere Übergänge.



Vielen Dank für die Auskunft! Ich möchte mit dem Netzteil Kein Risiko eingehen da es eine 1500 € WS im 24/7 betrieb antreiben soll und ich auf gar keinen Fall einen Brand riskieren möchte! Sobald das Kabel da ist werde ich alle 84 Pins xD auf auf Verbiegungen überprüfen TY!



Threshold schrieb:


> Weißt du denn, wieso das gekommen ist?



Leider nein da ich das NT gebraucht gekauft habe. Der Verkäufer hat es laut seinen Angaben im Auftrag verkauft und der Vorbesitzer ist noch ein paar Wochen im Urlaub (sehr Praktisch).Ich würde vermuten das jemand z.B. eine 7990 sehr stark übertaktet hat oder eine Dual GPU wie die 295x an nur eine 12V Rail angeschlossen hat oder vielleicht wurde das NT zum Minen benutzt.


----------



## Icedaft (3. März 2016)

Darf ich fragen wieso Du für eine 1.500€ WS ein gebrauchtes Netzteil kaufst?


----------



## bschicht86 (3. März 2016)

Weil er die Mittel für ein neues nicht hatte?
Weil er es super günstig bekam?

@TE: Das heißt also, du hast den Defekt mit gekauft?


----------



## poiu (3. März 2016)

hmmm also ist schwer zu sagen, man müsste sich mal ansehen/anhören was da passiert ist.

Es könnte sein das da viel last über das kabel gejagt wurde, OC und ein Kontakt Problem dann dazu geführt hat.

mit neuem Kabel sollte das ok sein, versichern kann dir das aber niemand


----------



## Icedaft (3. März 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Weil er die Mittel für ein neues nicht hatte?
> Weil er es super günstig bekam?
> 
> @TE: Das heißt also, du hast den Defekt mit gekauft?



Wer eine WS betreibt verdient idR. auch damit sein Geld und kann sich einen Ausfall gar nicht leisten, von daher wäre es mehr als kurzsichtig sich ein gebrauchtes Netzteil zu kaufen.


----------



## Drachenlord_1510 (3. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> hmmm also ist schwer zu sagen, man müsste sich mal ansehen/anhören was da passiert ist.
> 
> Es könnte sein das da viel last über das kabel gejagt wurde, OC und ein Kontakt Problem dann dazu geführt hat.
> 
> mit neuem Kabel sollte das ok sein, versichern kann dir das aber niemand



Wenn das NT jetzt noch einwandfrei Läuft, kann ich denn davon ausgehen dass es keinen schaden genommen hat?



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wer eine WS betreibt verdient idR. auch damit sein Geld und kann sich einen Ausfall gar nicht leisten, von daher wäre es mehr als kurzsichtig sich ein gebrauchtes Netzteil zu kaufen.



Ich habe alle Komponenten gebraucht gekauft und bis auf den Ram und das NT gibt es keine der Komponenten Neu zukaufen, Hätte ich eine WS mit dieser Leistung Neu gekauft hätte mich das mehr als 3000 € gekostet. Bis auf z.B. Lüfter oder spezielle Kabel kaufe ich immer Alles gebraucht, Ich habe auch noch Rechner Laufen welche ich vor ca. 10 Jahren aus hochwertigen Gebrauchtteilen zusammengestellt habe. Nach dem Motto: "Kaufst du Billig kaufst du 2 mal" Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen Warum man Produkte wie einen Intel CPU. eine Nvidia GPU, Ram oder ein Asus Extreme Board Neu kaufen sollte, Wenn sie nicht durch OC beschädigt wurden halten sie bis die Plattform auf welcher sie basieren voll ausgenutzt weniger Power als ein Aktuelles Smartphone hat... und wenn nicht halten sie so lange bis sie für 1/10 oder 1/20 oder 1/30 des Neupreises zu haben sind. Ich habe Auch noch Seasonic und bequiet Netzteile von 2009 und 2008 im einsatz... also gehe ich davon Aus dass das Enermax mindestens genausolange durchhält. Ratschläge welche ich in diesem Forum lese ein 3 Jahre altes Netzteil aus einer Guten Produktline auszutauschen nur weil es 3 Jahre alt ist verstehe ich nicht... es würde höchstens beim benchen <5% Mehrleistung bringen...


----------



## Adi1 (3. März 2016)

Naja, wenn was schmort, liegt definitiv ein Fehler vor


----------



## bingo88 (3. März 2016)

Nee, um Mehrleistung geht es beim Netzteiltausch nach X Jahren nich, sondern um Betriebssicherheit. Die Komponenten in einem NT altern, auch bei Nichtbenutzung. Und gerade bei Gebrauchtware kann man nicht sagen, was mit dem NT schon passiert ist (deswegen kaufe ich auch keine gebrauchten NTs). Zu dem Thema gibt es aber hier im Forum schon genug Threads, das müssen wir hier nicht noch mal durchkauen.


----------



## Drachenlord_1510 (3. März 2016)

Ich hab vor ein par Monaten schoneinmal gesucht und in keinem Dieser Threads eine andere Begründung als "Bauteile können verschleißen" gefunden. Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, denn die Netzteile die ich seit ca. 10 Jahren in Benutzung habe haben die selben Kondensatoren wie z.B. Delta Server PSU´s welche auch gerne mal noch länger als 10 Jahre im 24/7 betrieb laufen.

hast du Vielleicht einen Link für mich?


----------



## bingo88 (3. März 2016)

Die können nicht nur verschleißen, die Verschleißen definitiv. Bei meinem IBM Server von 2005 liegt die 12 V Scheine mittlerweile bei ca. 12,8 V, das ist schon außerhalb der ATX Spezifikation (funktioniert aber noch ). Mein älteres BQ 450W Netzteil geht ab ca 300W Belastung in einen besorgniserregenden Wir-erzeugen-Pfeifen-Modus, das kann ich nur noch in einem Rechner mit unter 200W (Volllast) nutzen. Durch den Alterungsprozess kann das Netzteil nicht mehr die volle Leistung abgeben und auch die Eigenschaften der Spannung haben sich nicht gerade verbessert. Servernetzteile sind übrigens häufig überdimensioniert, da fällt das Problem dann nicht so schnell auf (hab da schon 2x 750W in einem 1U Server mit <300W Volllast gesehen)


----------



## Icedaft (3. März 2016)

@Drachenlord_1510: Privat ist das nicht so ganz das Problem.

Als Unternehmer kostet aber jede Stunde, jeder Tag,  jede Woche die das System ausfällt, immens viel Geld, zumal bei Gebrauchtkauf von Privat die steuerliche Absetzbarkeit entfällt und keine Garantieansprüche bestehen und kein Service möglich ist.

 Privatkäufer und Unternehmen haben diesbezüglich ganz andere Ansprüche an so ein System.
Der Privatkäufer freut sich über viel Leistung zum kleinen Preis, der Unternehmer kauft oder least das aktuell am besten auf seine Bedürftnisse zugeschnittene System und gibt es nach der Abschreibungsphase idR. an den Händler zurück und kauft oder least wieder ein aktuelleres und im besten Fall schnelleres System weil "Zeit = Geld".


----------



## Drachenlord_1510 (10. März 2016)

Nochmal Danke für eure Ratschläge!

Das Netzteil läuft jetzt seit 7 Tagen 24/7 ohne Probleme mit Top Spannung und das Ersatzkabel wurde gleich nach 3 Werktagen zugestellt, Großes Lob an den Enermax Kundenservice!


----------



## nonamez78 (10. März 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn was schmort, liegt definitiv ein Fehler vor



Wenn dann ein Wackelkontakt zwischen Grafikkarte und Stecker, aber sowas ist eher unschön als ein wirklicher Defekt. Einen Überstrom fängt das Netzteil ab, das würde auch ganz anders aussehen. Bis hierhin als kein wirklicher Beinbruch, nur unschön.

Wenn noch Metal da ist (gehe ich mal von aus) würde ich den Kontakt mal freikratzen und dann auf Durchgang prüfen (im ausgeschalteten Zustand des Netzteils natürlich = Stecker aus der Dose). Im Extremfall kriegt man die Stecker, oder sogar die Hülsen, auch einzeln.

Das sieht vom ersten Foto her in jedem Fall wie eine Plus Leitung aus, die findet sich 100pro auch noch an einem anderen Stecker (zum durchmessen).


----------



## Drachenlord_1510 (11. März 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Wenn dann ein Wackelkontakt zwischen Grafikkarte und Stecker, aber sowas ist eher unschön als ein wirklicher Defekt. Einen Überstrom fängt das Netzteil ab, das würde auch ganz anders aussehen. Bis hierhin als kein wirklicher Beinbruch, nur unschön.
> 
> Wenn noch Metal da ist (gehe ich mal von aus) würde ich den Kontakt mal freikratzen und dann auf Durchgang prüfen (im ausgeschalteten Zustand des Netzteils natürlich = Stecker aus der Dose). Im Extremfall kriegt man die Stecker, oder sogar die Hülsen, auch einzeln.
> 
> Das sieht vom ersten Foto her in jedem Fall wie eine Plus Leitung aus, die findet sich 100pro auch noch an einem anderen Stecker (zum durchmessen).



Nochmal Danke für die Bestätigung das das NT keine Schaden genommen haben sollte!
 Den Stecker wollte ich hauptsächlich deswegen nicht mehr benutzen weil das Plastik so geschmolzen war dass der Pin viel dünner als vorher ist.... nicht dass da irgendwo strom zwischen den Pins hin und her fließt...


----------

